#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [新聞] 泰国虎庙黑幕：你所以为的天堂，只是一座巨大的“虎肉罐头厂”

## 新闻搬运狼

本文来源：央视新闻、中新网、参考消息、新浪微博

泰国北碧府巴銮达博寺位于泰国曼谷西北方向200多公里，以因养虎知名被称为“老虎庙”，是东南亚背包客们的旅游胜地。

在这里，游客们只要肯出钱，就可以享受和老虎近距离接触、为老虎喂食、和老虎合影。让人意外的是，这座“虎寺”的和睦背后竟然深藏玄机。


△ “老虎寺”里和尚与老虎和睦相处

5月31日，泰国当局不理僧人反对，派近千名泰国军人、警员、兽医和动植物公园厅的工作人员，迁走庙内的137只老虎，送到保育区暂养。在佛寺的冷冻库里，警方发现40具老虎幼崽的尸体。此前，一直有动物保护组织指责这座寺庙虐待老虎、以老虎表演牟利，甚至与老虎养殖场进行非法交易。



△ 在被指野生动物走私和虐待动物的泰国佛教寺庙的冰柜里，发现了40具虎崽的尸体。

在现场的记者将40个老虎崽尸体排在地上的照片发布到社交媒体上。泰国警方表示，不清楚这些虎崽什么时候死的，不过它们死的时候不过一两岁。

“老虎庙”方面没有回应媒体的提问。一名志愿者说，寺庙将死去的虎崽尸体冷冻，而不是火化，就是为了作为反驳出售虎崽的指控。

然而事情还没有结束，随后又有一辆装有两张虎皮和一些虎制品的卡车被截获，3名“老虎庙”的僧人因此被抓。

负责监督这次行动的泰国国家公园及动植物保护厅副厅长阿迪颂介绍了情况。阿迪颂介绍称，卡车上的虎制品包括两张老虎皮，以及由老虎牙和爪子制成的饰品。阿迪颂表示，这次缴获的虎制品表明“老虎庙”的非法走私虎制品的行为比外界预想的更严重。泰国动物保护部门将会就本案展开进一步调查。

据总部设在泰国的反走私团体——自由家园基金会的负责人加尔斯特表示，鉴于走私老虎皮的高昂利润，他对本次泰国动物保护部门截获走私卡车的行动并没有感到惊讶。

此外，泰国动物保护部门还在“老虎庙”一个类似“实验室”的房间发现了很多罐子，这些罐子里装着幼虎的尸体和一些老虎组织，罐子上的标签记录了老虎的年龄和重量。有泰国报道指出，虎骨及老虎身体的某些部位会被拿来制作成“神药”，这表明，有人在这里用老虎尸体制作民间药物。


“老虎庙”负责人素披蓬对所有的指控一直持否认态度。他曾说，该寺养这些老虎已有10余年，“从未出现任何问题”。这座佛教寺庙中所呈现老虎与人类和谐共存的自然场景已经成为吸引国内外游客的一个亮点，至于所谓虐待老虎、走私虎制品的指控，则是莫须有的罪名，他表示将诉诸法律维护自身权益。

1999年，泰国北碧府帕朗塔布寺收养了当地人送来的一只受伤虎崽，此后便陆续收养老虎，致使养虎数量越来越多，“老虎庙”之称不胫而走。在“老虎庙”，僧侣可以将自己的双手伸到老虎的嘴里，并让老虎做出各种可爱的表情，连“露齿笑”也不在话下。



然而，随着寺庙的声名远扬，各种指责也随之而来。国际野生动物保护组织指出，“老虎庙”与老挝某些老虎养殖场通过非法老虎交易以牟取高额利润，认为此举违反泰国于1992年制定的野生动物保护法以及该国签署的《濒危野生动植物种国际贸易公约》。
动物保护主义者称，“老虎庙”除虐待老虎、非法走私虎鞭甚至虎崽，还以老虎表演牟利，相关演出收入每年可达500万美元，此外还可获上千万泰铢捐赠。






本文来源：中国日报网 2016年06月15日

泰国"虎庙"拟大反击状告政府 誓言要收回147只老虎

　　泰国北碧府“虎庙”帕朗塔布寺因涉嫌虐待和贩卖老虎及虎制品而遭到查封，超过147只老虎被没收充公。事件一波未平一波又起，据《曼谷邮报》14日报道，“虎庙”的代表律师赛育（Saiyut Boonpeng）在13日表示，虎庙计划将泰国国家公园和野生动植物保护组织告上法庭，力图要回被查没的147只老虎。

　　赛育称，“虎庙”及相关各方正在收集自2001年起的档案和证据，并且于上周和“泰国最好的律师之一”取得联系，誓言要“讨回公道”。目前，这位律师尚未决定是否接受该案。

　　2001年，国家公园方面的官员在发现寺庙内的7只老虎时，就曾试图将其没收。但因寺庙方面承诺照看这些老虎，国家公园才允许他们继续收留。在随后的几年中，虎庙的老虎数量增加到147只。

　　目前，所有的老虎已经被重新安置在叻武里府附近的两个野生动物中心里。

----------


## 狼王白牙

这则新闻所附上的图片，还包括搜查出来的「老虎制品」、盗猎用的猎枪。

这显然与某些人主张的：如果没有专门的饲养场、展示场，并且认这些地方有观赏收入，野生动物在野外也活不成矛盾．

如果结合了寺庙，宗教的光环蒙蔽了黑暗的一面．

不是所有的饲养场都出售动物制品，只是，有更多的动物收容场地没有观赏收入，默默的张罗动物的饮食，没有利益则没有伤害．

----------

